# Entre 4.000 y 25.000 partículas de micro plástico por metro cúbico de agua de mar



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2017)

Voy a exponer *solo uno de los problemas* , la fauna marina que históricamente se alimentó de plancton ahora también se alimenta de micro plásticos , y cómo el pez grande se come al chico . . . 

Las micropartículas en parte provendrían de dentífricos y cremas cosméticas , del lavado de ropa de telas sintéticas y también de las que va rompiendo el propio mar .

http://www.elespectador.com/noticia...n-metro-cubico-de-agua-de-mar-articulo-684627

http://www.isfoundation.com/es/news/los-pl%C3%A1sticos-diminutos-equivalen-un-gran-problema-los-micro-pl%C3%A1sticos-y-nuestros-oc%C3%A9anos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 24, 2017)

Lamentable, entre tantos daños al planeta.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 24, 2017)

solo imaginense la ropa esta hecha de poliester rayon y nylon
se hecha a la lavadora y toda la pelusa de plastico se va al caño cada vez que se lava ropa
¿a donde va a dar?

el algodon se degrada pero el nylon, rayon etc.

somos unos criminales


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 25, 2017)

Como viejito tengo mi visión sobre la polución ambiental y doy como ejemplo Alemania, donde vivo desde 1976.Los ríos acostumbraban ser cloacas, al río Rhin nadie se hubiera atrevido meterse ni por unos minutos. Recuerdo, llegando por avión desde Bogotá a Miami. En esa époco los 707 usaban turbinas que dejaban rastro de humo negro. Aviones que despegaban del aeropuerto e Miami pocos segundos después de despegar ya ese humo de los motores desaparecía en los gris de la polución del aire. Llegando de Colombia ya me pareció horrible tal polución del aire. En 1979, mi bien lo recuerdo, un muchacho se metió a nadar en el río Rhin a las alturas de Düsseldorf. Los que lo observábamos nos decíamos que pobre muchacho, pero ya entonces era imaginable. Hoy peces nadan en el Rhin mas abajo de Basilea y estos se pueden comer. Mucho se ha hecho por mejorar el medio ambiente.
Lo que ocurre desde algunas décadas es que el uso de productos químicos, como el plástico de las bolsas que se usan en los supermercados y hasta las frutas vienen envueltas en plástico. La diversidad de materiales químicos aumenta de forma explosiva y lo que considero especialmente crítico es el uso de nanopartículas en cada vez mas productos. La polución hoy es invisible pero mínimo tan peligrosa para la salud que aquella en el siglo pasado. Es una eterna carrera entre el uso de nuevas composiciones químicas, el descubrir sus cualidades negativas y el prohibir de estas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2017)

Pero el dinero manda . . . ningún gobierno se anima a volver obligatorio el envase de vidrio retornable !

Antes las tapas de empanadas venían enharinadas para que no se pegaran entre ellas  , y dependiendo del trato , se podían pegar con todo nuestro odio ; ahora vienen separadas una a una con un nylon  :loco:  o sea que compramos más plástico que masa comestible   ?


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 25, 2017)

Pues perdona DOSMETROS que te contradiga. Aquí paso por paso estamos implementando el prohibir el envase de plástico. Mas crítico aún son las bolsas plásticas, aquí los supermercados han eliminado su oferta de bolsas plásticas. Ya solo hay de papel reciclado y de jute.
Un aspecto igualmente son los vasos de cartón de los "coffee-to-go" y los recipientes de aluminio para el café en las máquinas de café sofisticadas. Actualmente estamos en el proceso de eliminar las bolsas plásticas en las que vienen empacados las legumbre y fruta. Una de las grandes cadenas está experimentando con usar un laser para grabar la identificación requeridas en las cajas. Resulta que vendedor que no abandona el uso de plástico para empaques es mal visto por el público, sus clientes!

Hoy tuve el placer de ver una noticia en la tv sobre gusanos que comen y digieren plasticos y los transforman en materia biodegradable. Científicos están investigando como lo hacen para buscar crear una tecnología que se beneficie de esta capacidad. Lo descubrió una científica italiana. Aquí el enlace a un artículo en el Internet que pueden traducir del alemán por google translate! Fue accidental el descubrimiento! Habia hecho unos experimentos con estos gusanos que comen la cera de los panales de abejas. Los botó poniéndolas en una bolsa de plástico. Cuando fue a echarlas en la basura se encontró que los gusanos se estaban alimentando del plástico de las bolsas. Dicen que un gusano se come una bolsa en 100 días!


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 25, 2017)

Hace más de 2 décadas leí que habían bacteris capaces de biodegradar un derrame de petroleo.

Pero ante el riesgo de una desgracia *"peor"*, como el riesgo que una de ellas llegara a un tanque, nunca se implementó.

Así es, en el "primer mundo" las empresas son amigables con el ambiente, pero en la "periferia, esas mismas empresas, siguen haciendo lo de siempre.
Ejemplo...

Barrick Gold.

O el ejemplo de paises que compran *cuota de CO2*, a los que tienen una industria menor, o sin industria.

En síntesis, *no es lo mismo aquí, que en el primer mundo.*
otro ejemplo.

Glifosato.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 25, 2017)

Hoy he visto en el _telediario_ que han descubierto unos gusanos que se comen el plástico. 

Desde luego lo mejor es no contaminar que limpiar después.

Recuerdo que de pequeño todo era de vidrio y todo se devolvía. No es tan difícil, el sistema ya existía. Y hace no tantos años.


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 25, 2017)

Hola​ No me peguen por opinar jajajajajajajajaja​ NO ESTOY DE ACUERDO CON CONTAMINAR !!!! ESTA MAL HACERLO ¡¡¡¡​ Ahora ., la materia prima de los los cosmeticos y el fluor ., se obtine de las algas ., en el pais no hay legislacion para cosecharla​ En el sur del pais (argentina)., hay un pueblito (casi desaparecido )., en el cual se cosecha la alga para este proposito​ Al no haberla ., se importa de muchisima menos calidad y agregados para mejorarla ., principal industria que lo usa ., es la de los shampoo​ Por otra parte ., la materia prima principal de TODOS los plasticos es el POLI CLORURO de VINILO (PVC)​ Esa materia prima se obtiene de el agua de mar (siiiiii  esta en sus sales)​ De alli vienen los distintos derivados ., que segun tenga en proporcion el otro material aglutinante ., fabricado a base de  ACEITE DE MAIZ y otros compuestos derivados del ALMIDON DE MAIZ​ Y no se olviden que del aceite de maiz ., se fabrica el BIO-DIESEL​ El plastico ., NO SE BIODEGADA EN EL MAR ., solamente se degrada​ Y porque esto ???? ., facil y simple de entender ., los plasticos se fabrican para resistir el agua ., sino no tendria sentido fabricarlos​ Una cosa es que se disuelva o biodegrade en la tierra .,  y otra muy distinta que lo haga en el agua (sea salada o dulce)​ Arrojar los plasticos al agua o mar esta muy mal ., porque no se resicla ., y ese es el principal problema ., como dijo dosme el vidrio no se impone por ley ., somos el unico pais "bananero" ., que la leche se vende en una bolsa de plastico (sachet) ., que luego va a para a la basura​ Ahora lo de la nota ., es desconocimiento de cuales son los compuestos ., y de donde se obtiene​ El plastico esta en nuestro mar ., muchisimo antes que existieramos como humanidad  ., pero otra cosa es la contaminacion por basura plastica​


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 25, 2017)

Estamos aún muy lejos de ser una civilización adaptada a las limitaciones del planeta! Ya se ha hecho mucho, ero el paso al cual nuevos entes contaminantes se crean va aún mas rápido! Cuando nací eramos como 2.3 mil millones, hoy vamos para los 8 y mas. No mas esa explosión humana es tan nociva que si no le encontramos forma de controlar cualquier otra cosa que hagamos es esfuerzo perdido!
lo de las bacterias también mencionaban en esa transmisión de televisión, pero la cantidad de plástico que son capaces de consumir es insuficiente. La corrupción, el hambre y la violencia son cosas que aumentan a la par que el número de seres humanos aumenta.


----------



## dladystarlight (Abr 27, 2017)

Si los gusanos se comen el plástico... Las aves a los gusanos... Y nosotros a las aves.... Uff, no lo veo claro


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 27, 2017)

Lo que sale del gusano después de digerir el plástico son materiales no tóxicos y biodegradable!


----------



## Lord Chango (Abr 27, 2017)

Hace unos años el portal de noticias Vice News había hecho un informe sobre micropartículas de plástico en el mar, leerlo es una cosa, verlo, es peor.

Les dejo el enlace de la primera parte por si a alguien le interesa:






Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 6, 2018)

Un empresario escocés se ha resquebrajado los sesos para crear *una botella de agua que se degrada en tres semanas*, en vez de los 500 que tarda en hacerlo una botella de plástico en el mar.
James Longcroft, de 27 años y graduado en Química, creó hace dos años una marca de agua embotella sin ánimo de lucro -Choose Water- que daba los beneficios a comunidades africanas para que instalaran sistemas de agua potable.
La intención de ayudar era buena. La forma no tanto. Hace un año Longcroft, espantado por la cantidad de plásticos que se vierten cada año a los mares, dejó de vender más botellas de plásticos. *Dijo que más plásticos no*.
Para seguir su labor con las comunidades africanas -pero sin contribuir a la catástrofe medioambiental-, el joven empezó a destartalar su cocina. Los experimentos para lograr una botella biodegradable tomaron el control de su casa.
Al final, Longcroft ha conseguido una *botella hecha de papel reciclado con un forro impermeable en el interior*. Asegura que tarda tres semanas en descomponerse, salvo la tapa, que es de acero y le cuesta un año. Minucia comparado con los residuos plásticos.
Una investigación de The Guardian mostró que *cada minuto se compran en el mundo un millón de botellas de plástico* y la cifra se incrementará un 20% en 2021. Menos de la mitad se recuperaron y solo el 7% se reciclaron en botellas otra vez. La mayoría terminó en vertederos o en los océanos.
Flotando en las aguas del Pacífico, existe una isla de plástico que abarca tres veces el tamaño de Francia. Cada año, 8 millones de toneladas de este material acaban en los mares.

El inventor escocés ha lanzado una campaña de crowdfunding para recaudar 25.000 libras (28.000 euros) con los que adquirir maquinaria para producir sus botellas ecológicas a escala comercial. Espera que cuando su agua embotella esté en el mercado para finales de este año *valga unos 85 o 90 peniques (entre 90 céntimos y un euro)*, un precio competitivo respecto al resto.
Desde Fife, el territorio de Escocia donde ha ubicado las instalaciones, quiere cambiar en lo que está en sus manos cómo se produce en el mundo.


*Fuente*​


----------



## carlosenati (May 6, 2018)

creo que con la promesa de vender articulos supuestamente ecologicos cada dia se destruye mas el planeta , las botellas es solo una parte recuerdo que de niño decian que era mas ecologico las botellas plasticas , pero en realidad para mi ver lo que era mas ecologico era las botellas de vidrio que tu tenias que cuidar no quebrar , y cambiarla si querias comprar otra cola, tambien lo de las lamparas ahoradoras que suplantaron a las incadescentes , cierto uno ahorra quizas electricidad pero todo lo que se gasta , y todo lo que interviene a la hora de elevorar todos los componentes electronicos que contiene una lampara ahorradora, sin contar el gas de mercurio que lleva dentro que si se rompe caliente puede expanderse de manera volatil y enfermar sobretodo a los niños , y cuando estas se queman no hay lugares donde reciclarlas por lo menos en mi pais nadie sabe donde reciclarlas , los tecnicos aprovechamos la parte elctronica , pero la gente comun y corriente no lo sabe ,creo que el modo mas eficaz es reutilisar como la bolsa donde antes uno compraba el pan que eran de tela o tejiadas o las botellas de vidrio que estan hechas de silice y se pueden volver a fundir y son mucho mas degradables.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 31, 2018)

Los desechos de ibuprofeno provocados por el consumo humano afecta la fauna icticola :

El ibuprofeno presente en los ríos afecta a los peces

El ibuprofeno y un impacto inesperado en los peces - Misiones Cuatro

El consumo de ibuprofeno, un dolor de cabeza para las depuradoras de aguas residuales


----------



## peperc (Ago 31, 2018)

hola, si  habia leido de el ibuprofeno y tambien de algo que usan las mujeres, no recuerdo que ..... que tambien aparece en lagos en cantidaddes inmensas.

y lo de las bolsas, habia leido alguna vez de bolsas que incluso se podian comer, hechas de materiales naturales, pero el tema es que una bolsa de plastico ES BARATA , y se puede guardar facil mucho tiempo ( si haces algo biodegradable  se puede degradar estando almacenado).

muchisimas cosas son un simple concepto de valores y educacion, no me olvido la historia de rusia y lo que hizo con  EL MAR ARAL , con tal de activar la industria, desvio un lago gigantesco para usar el agua en cultivos y lo hizo pomada , esta la histiria en la web.
hay 2 mentalidades opuestas, muy opuestas en la educacion humana:

1 -- somos hijos de Dios, y el universo es para nosotros, la tierra es para que nosotros "nos sirvamos y la usemos" , y asi les puedo mostrar videos de gente cazando focas o delfines de manera bestial, o una jovencita divirtiendose matando  animales incluso cachorros.... es todo es ducacion.

2 --- somos, los mas inteligentes y nuestra opcion es CUIDAR, ser los cuidadores de la vida, de lo que hay , llamese evolucion, creacion o la maravilla que encontramos ,  creo que la gente mas feliz de este mundo es la que vive en la naturaleza, la que crecio en un pueblito en un bosque, o cerca de el mar, un guardaparque, o alguien que tenga la dicha de estar rodeado de vida y amarla y respetarla.
de nuevo : es educacion.

y como els dije en lo de el mar aral: el ser humano te puede secar un lago gigante, o destruir el amazonas pero tambien te puede convertir un desierto en un lugar donde crezca verde.
es educacion.
propagarse como conejos, como peste ( y obvio consumir recursos a lo bestia), o cuidar su poblacion y respetar y valorar todo, y a todas las formas de vida...
hay culturas que son asi, que cuidan a todas las formas de vida.

y bueh... es inevitable, sera lo que sera y nada podemos hacer, ni siquiera podemos hacer entender a un cliente o a un grupo de vecinos egoistas ., es lo que es .
la sumatoria de todos.
la masa humana es lo que es, no sirve de nada 1 que sea bueno si hay 100 hdp, la resultante es 99 hdp.
en todo .


DOSMETROS dijo:


> U
> 
> El inventor escocés ha lanzado una campaña de crowdfunding para recaudar 25.000 libras (28.000 euros) con los que adquirir maquinaria para producir sus botellas ecológicas a escala comercial. Espera que cuando su agua embotella esté en el mercado para finales de este año *valga unos 85 o 90 peniques (entre 90 céntimos y un euro)*, un precio competitivo respecto al resto.
> Desde Fife, el territorio de Escocia donde ha ubicado las instalaciones, quiere cambiar en lo que está en sus manos cómo se produce en el mundo.



fijate como es el "juego " humano:
podras tener una escocia hermosa y limpia, pero si china o sudamerica no les importa, o por dejades o centavos sigue haciendo lo mismo, de poco sirve..... por que tenrmina todo igual en el mar.
al final, es necesario hacer que mas que competitiva sea mas barata que usar PVC.
y un poco mas , hasta tendras que presionar, por que el fabricante que ya posee las maquinas y fabrica para las de PVC sera reacio al cambio.
a menos que esa maquina le sirva para el nuevo sistema.

lo que deberia ser simple , se vuelve complejo y tortuoso y eso que se supone es para el bien de todos.
pero el bien de todos es tan relativo:
al emrpesario solo le importa su bien.
al politico lo mismo.
al que es empleado lo mismo.
al que se esta muriendo de hambre lo mismo.
ven??


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Sep 1, 2018)

Un detalle que me parece sorprendente pero válido al reflexionarlo! Cada chicle que masticamos es plástico que queda sin reciclar! Lo que hace la cosa seria es que son inmensas cantidades de chicle masticado que a diario se van acumulando, son miles de millones!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 1, 2018)

El problema aparece cuando , de ser parte de un producto natural de una planta , lo convirtieron en sintético


----------



## peperc (Sep 1, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El problema aparece cuando , de ser parte de un producto natural de una planta , lo convirtieron en sintético



el problema es lo que menciona helmut ( indirectamente) somos MILES DE MILLONES , fijate el solo ejemplo de chicles.
es INEVITABLE que o tenemos una CONDUCTA a nivel mundial, o se va todo al tacho.

vieron el otro dia ?? no se donde , una isla que se supone era terreno protegido , y fueron un grupo de  a hacer una "fiesta" , era lugar donde tortugas ponian huevos y tenian crias.......... hicieron percha todo, en una tarde de fiesta.
para festejar un cumpleaños.

es INEVITABLE , una especia como nosotros, que estamos lejisimos de las demas en lo que a poderio se refiere y encima somos en cantidad una plaga......
o nos movemos con una educacion ferrea, como soldaditos y respetamos , o se va todo al tacho, como viene pasando .

y esto es asi  con cualquier especie:
si lso felinos fuesen la especie "inteligente" y dominante  , o si viniesen ETs y ocupasen nuestro lugar, sea quien sea, si se mueve como lo hacemos ahora nosotros como especie, el resultado sera el mismo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2019)

*Así es cómo Noruega logra reciclar el 97% de las botellas de plástico*






_Public Domain Pictures_

Noruega es uno de los países que más en serio se ha tomado la protección del medio ambiente, y una muestra de ello es lo bien que administra las botellas de plástico. A través de una organización llamada Infinitum, la nación escandinava ha creado una de las formas más eficientes y respetuosas con el medio ambiente para reciclar botellas de plástico.

De acuerdo a lo que recoge _The Guardian_, el plan ha permitido a Noruega reciclar el 97% de todas sus botellas de plástico, y menos del 1% termina en el medio ambiente. Además, el 92% de las botellas recicladas producen un material de tan alta calidad que puede ser reutilizado. En algunos casos, el sistema ya ha reutilizado el mismo material más de 50 veces.

El sistema diseñado por Noruega es envidiable si se toma en cuenta que, en todo el mundo, el 91% del plástico producido no se recicla, y 8 millones de toneladas métricas terminan en el océano cada año.

*El reciclado noruego*
La clave para lo que está haciendo el país nórdico es otorgarle valor al reciclaje: ha creado un esquema de préstamo mediante el cual cuando un consumidor compra una botella de plástico, se le cobra una pequeña tarifa adicional equivalente a entre 13 y 30 centavos de dólar.

Esta tarifa se puede canjear de varias maneras. Los consumidores pueden llevarlo a una "máquina expendedora inversa" que devuelve el dinero después de escanear el código de barras de la botella depositada, o pueden devolverlo a varias tiendas pequeñas y estaciones de servicio para obtener efectivo o crédito de la tienda.

Estos propietarios de tiendas también reciben una pequeña cantidad por cada botella que reciclan, y algunos sostienen que incluso ha aumentado su negocio. "Queremos llegar al punto en que las personas se den cuenta de que están comprando el producto, pero que simplemente están tomando prestado el empaque", dijo Kjell Olav Maldum, director ejecutivo de Infinitum.

Además de los consumidores, el gobierno noruego también ha creado un impuesto ambiental a los productores de plástico. Si el reciclaje es superior al 95% en todo el país, todos los productores están exentos del impuesto. Sorprendentemente, el objetivo se ha alcanzado cada año durante los últimos siete años.

*Sistema modelo *
Su alta tasa de efectividad ha hecho que otros países como China, India o Australia se interesen en él. Sin embargo, por ahora solo Alemania y Lituania están logrando éxitos parecidos. Ambos países cuentan con un sistema similar.  

Aun así, el problema de la contaminación por plástico sigue existiendo y todavía hay espacio para una mejora. Este año, Infinitum estima que 150,000 botellas no serán devueltas, y si lo hubieran hecho, habrían ahorrado suficiente energía para abastecer a 5,600 hogares durante el año.

Noruega está realizando esfuerzos para cambiar su matriz energética. A mediados del año pasado se supo que sus autoridades habían adoptado un programa para la transición gradual a aviones comerciales eléctricos y tienen como meta que para el 2040 todos los aviones usen este tipo de energía.


Así es cómo Noruega logra reciclar el 97% de las botellas de plástico
_Esta noticia ha sido publicada originalmente en __N+1, ciencia que suma__._

_Sobre N+1: Es la primera revista online de divulgación científica y tecnológica que permite la reproducción total o parcial de sus contenidos por medios de comunicación, bloggers e influencers, realizando la mención del texto y el enlace a la web: “Esta noticia ha sido publicada originalmente en la revista __N+1, ciencia que suma__: __www.nmas1.org__”.  _


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Mar 13, 2019)

Agregando a la información de DOSMETROS, existe la posibilidad de usar material orgánico como azucar para crear productos equivalentes donde hoy se usa plástico. Tambien la posibilidad de reemplazar icopor como material de empaque por "tablas" hechas comprimiendo paja y un folio abase de azucar. lo que falta es que el comportamiento del consumidor exigiendo materiales biodegradables. El "poder" del consumidor en obligar el usar este tipo de materiales es sumamente grande.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2019)

Resulta que han observado que se vuelve a agrandar el agujero de Ozono  , cuestión ilógica debido a los reemplazos de todos los gases refrigerantes , pero parece que en China están volviendo a usarlos para hacer icopor-telgopor


----------



## peperc (Mar 13, 2019)

el otro dia lei de una ciudad, creo que en EEUU... YA PROHIBIERON LA VENTA DE AGUA EMBOTELLADA....
facil:
la gente compra botellitas de acero inoxidable y LAS RECARGAN  en la via publica, ya que han puesto canillas para eso.

tantas cosas en esta vida tienen soluciones sencillas... es solo querer hacerlas.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Resulta que han observado que se vuelve a agrandar el agujero de Ozono  , cuestión ilógica debido a los reemplazos de todos los gases refrigerantes , pero parece que en China están volviendo a usarlos para hacer icopor-telgopor



de donde sacaste eso ?¿?
se dejo de usar gas para heladeras ( infimo) y se tira al aire  TONELADAS de basura por OTROS LADOS.. *"la maquinaria humana" no desacelero ni un milimetro .*

es asi como funciona el ser humano, se ve eso en la calle, a vecs, cunado ocurre algo todos gritan " QUE ALGUIEN HAGA ALGO " .... esperando que otro se ocupe...
y en verdad, no hay salida, por que aunque unos responsables se ocupen, otros estaran haciendolo peor ( avivando mas el problema y sacando provecho)... se ve en miles de temas.
calentamiento global, plastico en todas partes, destruccion de el medio ambiente.. nos lo miestran pareceria que para que nso acostumbremos, pero nadie desacelera nada, ni china ni EEUU , ni nadie.. anda y decile a un pais que baje su produccion, su PBI o su economia, .. ni en pedo..
las chimeneas al mango y la produccion es lo que vale.
todo es $$

podran discutir en algun foro o en la casa algunos, pero nada mas.. .un pais l la economia, MILLONES de vidas son manejadas por la resultante de todo , por la esencia de el ser humano, la sumatoria de todo. 
saben que es la escencia ?? la sumatoria? 
saben como se sabe ??

imaginen una hermosa playa, o un hermoso bosque, o lago o casa, no importa el lugar....
y por ahi pasara una MANADA de determinados animales , pues bien, lo que importa es el resultado final...
podra pasar esa manadad e animales hablando de filosofia, o de electronica o de lo preocupante que es el cuidar el medio ambiente, podran saludarse, podran ser gentiles.. .
pero la RESULTANTE es como queda ese lugar despues de que paso esa MANADA .
eso es lo unico que importa....
no importa si iban biuen vestidos, o si se hacian los cocoritos.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Mar 13, 2019)

La niña noruega demuestra que es posible actuar en contra de factores que fomentan el cambio climático. Es demasiado facil criticar a terceros y deducir que es inutil actuar. Yo, cuando voy a hacer compras de la canasta familiar troto de reducir el plástico que consumo. Es solo un pasito muy pequeño, pero es por allí que se empieza.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2019)

En realidad una de las soluciones sería volver a la botella de vidrio !

No me acuerdo dónde leí lo del Freón y China  y tampoco se cuanto hay de cierto y cuanto es parte de "la guerra" comercial , pero : Denuncian continua producción de CFC-11 en China | Climatización y Refrigeración - ACR Latinoamérica


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Mar 13, 2019)

Miren, cualquier comportamiento que tengamos los humanos se multiplica por el número de seres humanos. Así, aunque cada individuo solo contribuya muy poquito, multiplicando con 7 y quizá en el futuro 15 mil millones el impacto es tremendo. Si miramos como muy respetable contribución de DOSMETROS: El producir el vidrio, el producir las btellas de vidrio, el limpiar las botellas al menos un poco para que no huelan feo... Cuanta agua se require para limpiar las botellas? Cuando joven lo que se usaba decir. Imaginate que cada chino tenga un televisor, un refrigerador, un coche.. Absurdo, eso es imposible! En esa época eramos unos 3 mil millones y el consumo de recursos en promedio era mucho menor que hoy.

Lo único que sirve es frenar el crecimiento de la población! 3 mil millones de personas entonces, era absurdo imaginarse que todos tuvieran lo que el primer mundo y los pudientes tenían! Hoy vamos para el triple de personas y 100 o mas veces el consumo de recursos de cada uno!


----------



## peperc (Mar 13, 2019)

si cada persona se comiese a su vecino ( a ese que le tenes bronca por que es mal bicho) , en 1 año se resuelve todo .


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Mar 13, 2019)

Je, je, je! No es mi generación que vivirá las consecuencia de nuestro actuar, son nuestros hijos y aún mas nuestros nietos. Por eso lo que ha iniciado esta jovencita noruega es tan extraordinario!


----------



## marpera (Abr 8, 2019)

Es un tema del que tenemos que concienciarnos mucho más de lo que estamos, así no podemos seguir... Hay que darle mucha más importancia igual que a otros temas se le da, sino, algún día nos arrepentiremos  de lo que hemos estado haciendo hasta ahora. Deberían también, de hacer más documentales, programas, etc de como esta realmente el mar. Así al verlo más, cambiaríamos mas raápido la forma de pensar. 
Un saludo!!


----------



## peperc (Abr 8, 2019)

no depende ni de ti ni de mi , como la politica de un pais, y hay montones de ejemplos.
es mas, si miras la historia , desde los Romanos o antes hasta hoy.
las cosas son como son , no entendemos que es la raza humana la que hace lo que hace, no un individuo, ni miles.

ves paises enteros envueltos en situaciones que si le preguntas a su gente, a sus familias te dirian rotundamente que NO quieren ese camino y sin embargo, lo soportan hace decadas.
yo NO digo saber cual es la solucion o si la hay .

si tomas un pais cualquiera, y hablas con la gente, todos diran que hay que cuidar el planeta, pero luego te alejas y ves el conjunto de esos millones de personas y son una usina de contaminar, de consumir.
LA RESULTANTE es la que vale.

*el ser humano esta ABSOLUTAMENTE ATRAPADO en su idiotez, en su educacion y en su comodidad y en la sociedad en la que vive. *y de nuevo, entiendan, no hablo de ti o de mi, hablo de la raza humana.
¿ de que sirve que un grupo se vaya a vivir de manera sana y natural si otros grupos contaminan por ellos y por los otros ?? .
es un juego sin solucion: 
dile a tal grupo que cambie sus habitos y te dira que su economia depende de ello, o que lo que tu quieres es que a ellos les vaya mal.
o te diran que sino, no podran mantener a sus familias o ... lo que sea.
el ser humano ha evolucionado en  ESTO , abran la puerta de sus casas, las ventanas y miren, en ESO ha evolucionado.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 8, 2019)

@peperc: Perdona si no comparto tu opinión. Cambios siempre empiezan en uno mismo! Por darte un ejemplo. Voy a pasear con mi perro y llevo una bolsa para poner las basuras de plástico que voy encontrando. la razón inicial es egoista. Lo hago pues no me gusta ir a pasear en un basurero. pago una suma moderada para un contenedor para materiales plásticos.Tengo otro contenedor para ir metiendo la basura de papel y cartón. Finalmente llevo latas y vidrios y los pongo en sus correspondientes contenedores puesto por la empresa encargada por el municipio.
perioristas investigan si los recicladores reciclan los materiales coleccionados o si los mandan a paises del tercer mundo. Y finalmente esa niña noruega que inició un movimiento que ya es global donde exigen que el gobierno y los políticos actúen y no solo hablen, de implementar los cambios requeridos. Uno que otro político dijo que el tema es cosa de expertos y que requiere entender el contexto. Las reacciones con las que se vieron esos políticos ha despertado a los políticos de oposición o competidores dentro del partido a apoyar los juveniles y condenar a los políticos que se expresan de la forma que mencioné. Aún mas, directores de colegios y políticos expresaron castigos como multas y enforzar la asistencia de los alumnos que por ley están obligados de ir al colegio.


----------



## peperc (Abr 8, 2019)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> @peperc: Perdona si no comparto tu opinión. Cambios siempre empiezan en uno mismo! Por darte un ejemplo. Voy a pasear con mi perro y llevo una bolsa para poner las basuras de plástico que voy encontrando. la razón inicial es egoista. Lo hago pues no me gusta ir a pasear en un basurero. pago una suma moderada para un contenedor para materiales plásticos.Tengo otro contenedor para ir metiendo la basura de papel y cartón. Finalmente llevo latas y vidrios y los pongo en sus correspondientes contenedores puesto por la empresa encargada por el municipio.
> perioristas investigan si los recicladores reciclan los materiales coleccionados o si los mandan a paises del tercer mundo. Y finalmente esa niña noruega que inició un movimiento que ya es global donde exigen que el gobierno y los políticos actúen y no solo hablen, de implementar los cambios requeridos. Uno que otro político dijo que el tema es cosa de expertos y que requiere entender el contexto. Las reacciones con las que se vieron esos políticos ha despertado a los políticos de oposición o competidores dentro del partido a apoyar los juveniles y condenar a los políticos que se expresan de la forma que mencioné. Aún mas, directores de colegios y políticos expresaron castigos como multas y enforzar la asistencia de los alumnos que por ley están obligados de ir al colegio.



y de nuevo el YO .. YO ... y miren como soy YO .
con todo respeto te estoy hablando :
¿ de que hablamos aca ??
de tu universo personal ??
o de la raza humana ??

no entendes que a nadie le importa ni tu opinion ni la mia?? .. en china hay millones de personas, en INDIA tambien, en EEU U montones, en rusia, en tantos mas... Y ?¿
te pregunta un pais a vos o a mi que opinamos ?? y mas aun : crees que nos haran caso ?? 

el tema es OBSERVAR como si fuesemso Biologos el comportamiento de este animalito ( el ser humano) , y ver como se comporta y como es, ( no " que me gustaria que sea " o " como me porto yo" ) .

no te lo tomes persona, leelo y entendelo, si queres.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2019)

En China están volviendo a usar Freon para inflar telgopor-isopor-mongopor . . .  y lo descubrieron porque se vuelve a agrandar el agujero de Ozono , que "estaba sanando"


----------



## peperc (Abr 8, 2019)

es que.. en todas partes, .
anda a decirle a EEUU  que cuide esto o aquello, a ellos , como a china o  rusia o quien quieras solo le interesa su PBI , su numerito.
a el gobierno, a el pais, a el empresario , al politico.
nosotros , solo somos piojos en un gigante.

salia la noche cuando los supermercados tiran la basura y pensa que eso es por miles, por millones.
a ver quien renuncia a su auto.
quien deja de ver TV ?
quien teniendo dinero no cambia su celular?
quien prefiere comprar comida para dar de comer a algun animal necesitado en vez de ir al cine, o a comer afuera ??
quien ......
y aunque hagas todo eso , de nada sirve.

se que no les gusta que meta el tema, pero miren la movida de ahora, en todo el mundo , para frenar un poco la superpoblacion  ( quiero pensar que es por eso , y no algo sin ningun sentido en absoluto) la "ideologia de genero" , hacer que una especia, la que se supone es la mas inteligente se odie entre ellos, un genero contra el otro .

ustedes lo que no comprenden es que el futuro de la humanidad NO  esta marcado por los individuos, sino por la ESENCIA GRUPAL.
acaso creen que si van a preguntarle de a una familia, casa por casa en Alemania en 1940 la mayoria de la gente les diria que si , que querian la guerra ??
acaso creen que si van a preguntarle a cada familia, una a una en Israel y en Palestina les diran que si, que quieren esa guerra continua de mier...... ??
pero pasa.
no se por que, pero la humanidad funciona asi, es como un gigantesco barco, que lleva miles de familias que desean ir en un sentido, tranquilas, y con cierta comodidad y despreocupadas.... y en la cabina de mando, unos pocos seres indescriptibles, no tengo idea de por que , pero asi se mueve.
una mezcla de ... quien sabe.
ven ??
por que siempre lso politicos, gobernantes son como son ?? corruptos, criminales.. ¿ quizas sea que eso somos nosotros, todos , cuando tenemos la oportunidad o el poder ??

siempre decimos que no, siempre decimos que somos buenos, que reciclamos, que plantamos un arbol, que cuidamos los bosques, pero la realidad es que , de algun modo :
MANDAMOS A OTROS A TALAR LOS BOSQUES.
a destruir.
diganme : ¿ quien se pierde de hacer alguna compra barata en china ??  ahora que la importacion esta libre y te traen a la puerta eso que pedis.
??¿
sabemos que estamos haciendo que el barco se mueva mas con los contenedores.
sabemos que esos chinos trabajan como esclavos... pero nos chupa un egg.
total, aca reciclamos .
y todo eso por MILLONES.

es asi muchachos, yo compro mi  latita de atun " la campagnola" , o Dia, o "gomez da costa.... y se que estan depredando a mas no poder, somos miles de millones.. " no es mi culpa"....
no es culpa de nadie..
asi es como funciona.
no es culpa de nadie y somos miles de millones.
miles de millones de "no es culpa de nadie" .

y les digo mas:
les guste o no: las particulas de plastico no se van, no desaparecen por que cerremos los ojos, no e van y por eso es el titulo de este tema y mañana sera mas aun .
pero... 
creen que son solo "particulas de plastico en el agua de mar " ?
fijense que INCAPACES somos de detener esto , que ( fijense, presten atencion a esto) en algun lado hay mas que particulas de plastico acumulandose y no hablo de el mar.
no han notado coada vez mas y mas y mas casos de CANCER ??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 8, 2020)

Los Rusos no contaminan con PET , contaminan con el vidrio de los envases de Vodka


----------



## peperc (Ene 8, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los Rusos no contaminan con PET , contaminan con el vidrio de los envases de Vodka
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 185609



mira, si dejo ir mi mente a la historia de la central nuclera rusa que exploto ( chernobil) y que a pesar de la radiacion , la cual ALEJA A LOS HUMANOS ha permitido que la flora y fauna de el lugar  CREZCA  y se convierta en un paraiso....
si hago una analogia entonces en esta playa llena de vidrios los cuales haran que la "estimada" humanidad no pueda andar descalza tranquila por dicha playa ergo se llenara de moluscos y cangrejos y distinta fauna la cual podra prosperar por la AUSENCIA humana.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 8, 2020)

Si , y el vidrio se volverá a convertir en arena


----------



## cancerverus266 (Ago 3, 2020)

En mi opinión el origen y fin del problema esta en nosotros mismos,ya que nosotros decidimos sobre que y como consumir,así como enseñar a nuestros hijos a por lo menos no tirar basura y reciclar lo mas que se pueda,pero sobre todo el consumo responsable y no por moda, a mi hijo le estoy enseñando a "pregúntate si lo necesitas reemplazar antes de hacerlo es funcional/eficiente úsalo hasta que te entierren con el".
Ahora algo que no les gustara a muchos,que seria el control natal,creo que 1 o 2 hijos máximo esta bien y no que dejen tener ,perdonando la expresion camadas de hijos,el planeta esta aguantando,la pregunta es ¿hasta cuando?


----------

